# Egor Update & picture



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

Here is a picture of Egor in my hands! He looks like he is smiling, lol  










So Egor is doing much better. Today he took a yogie from me, which is a big step because he used to not even eat infront of me. I can pick him up and hold him and he stays pretty calm. His tail is healing up nicely, now his swollen leg is the big worry. Saturday is the vet appointment, he will get examined and neutered.  I will also be getting Harlan blocks!


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

haha, he really *is* smiling! how precious, that's an awesome pic. good luck saturday! say bye to your boys egor!


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

Aw, he looks just like Takeo. So cute.


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

awww so cute


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks!  He is a sweety


----------



## ratvocate (May 15, 2007)

He does look like a happy little guy! VERY cute


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

Thank you!  The picture doesn't show how SMALL he is though. He is like the size of a female, but I don't think he's that young. I believe its because he had a very poor diet.

He is at the vet right now, getting all fixed up. When he comes home I'm gonna give him some baby food I picked up. hehe.


----------

